# What does VSD mean in terms of a saddle???



## OneInAMillion (14 February 2010)

Have spent 5 hours today trying to find a saddle that is somewhere near fitting the fat pony!! A lot of saddles are reffered to as a vSD saddle but what does it actually mean/or not stand for as I am clueless!!!!


----------



## I_A_P (14 February 2010)

Very Slightly Dressage, so just a bit straighter cut than your normal GP


----------



## Lou_Lou123 (14 February 2010)

I had to google this when I was looking at saddles as I had no idea. It stands for very slightly dressage, so I guess it's used for gp saddles that are 'slightly' dressagey?


----------



## Carsmore (14 February 2010)

I have a "VSD" saddle. Its not quite as straight cut as a dressage saddle. More like a working hunter saddle with a deep seat. I love mine. Its soooo comfy!


----------



## Baydale (14 February 2010)

I thought it was VSK: Viel Seites Keit, or something similarly German, meaning General Purpose.


----------



## horseywelsh (14 February 2010)

I have a couple of VSD's and have used them for everything, hacking, schooling, dressage, jumping, showing, wh, everything. They are a great saddle. I have an Ideal VSD for sale (pm if interested).


----------



## cptrayes (14 February 2010)

It means GP, it's general purpose in German. multi purpose (Vielzweck)  Jumping (Springen) and dressage (Dressage)

The common misconception that it means very "slightly dressage" is another mistake like Menage instead of Manege. No wonder we are laughed at for our inability to speak other people's languages. 

They tend to be less forward cut than an English GP.


----------

